
Pets miss meals after auto-feeding app PetNet glitches - itayadler
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/27/petnet-auto-feeder-glitch-google
======
yangmaster
So if you use this and the servers go down or your WiFi doesn't work or
whatever else malfunctions, your pet starves? Oof, that's rough. This reminds
me of the Internet of Shit Twitter account. They would love this.

